# Crufts!



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

whos entered? - Cant believe how quick its come back around :cornut: - I havent entered yet but I best hurry up, dont wanna miss the enteries. I am being a dare devil and entering all :skep:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Not me, enjoy yourself though, may see me there next year! Rhuna's litter sister did well recently, coming second in her first open show, beaten by a puppy that went Best Puppy in Show at the Southern Flatcoat Open Show, so we've got a lot to live up to!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I will be entering Cleo, at the last minute as usual, lol!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When do the online entries close?

I don't have any of the whippets qualified but could enter Button in the racing and coursing greyhound class. I haven't made my mind up yet and wandered how long I have to decide.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooooh, thanks for the reminder! Not entered yet - can't remember the online closing date but it has to be after Boston Champs Show. so ok for a week or so yet. I'll be entering Quinny, Xia and Leon - and Quinny has qualified for the YKC Stakes too.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I am entering Aiden, hopefully. :lol: 

His coats starting to look a bit better now after the HUGE coat blow he did.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I will be entering Cleo, at the last minute as usual, lol!


I am entering my Cleo too, also at the last minute!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

online closes on the 16/01

havent entered yet not sure if im going to


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wer'e entering going up with our lappy friends


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Kiva will be in atrocious condition after the pups so no entry for us again this year....


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Freyja said:


> When do the online entries close?


16th January for online entries

We will be there with the Dyl boy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Not me, enjoy yourself though, may see me there next year! Rhuna's litter sister did well recently, coming second in her first open show, beaten by a puppy that went Best Puppy in Show at the Southern Flatcoat Open Show, so we've got a lot to live up to!!


Im sure to enjoy myself - I love it  - will help mum on the rescue stall inbetween handling the horros, I shall be introducing my BF into the dog show world.. Taking him to his first show  (what a show as his first)
well done to Rhunas litter sister, do you plan to show her then?

Anyone going on 8th (toy day) come to the Chinese Crested Rescue stall and meet our crew


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there with my 3


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't decide wether to enter Wrags or not as with her being very poorly we don't know which way things are going to go :shocked:


----------



## Kelsis (Nov 11, 2011)

My OH, my two greyhounds and I are coming from Ireland for Crufts, a little holiday and lots of dogs - what's not to love!


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ill be there.....Working though Im there all 4 days so should be fun


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

Well of the 2 Champions we made up in 2011 neither are going - one is having puppies and the other, according to the judge at LKA is 'far to powerful for the carpet'!! of the other 3 qualified one is now sadly retired cant be arsed to take my vetran/champion under the judge so that just leaves the one bitch who definately wont get placed under her judge! Hey ho - its a day out. The OH is handling another bitch for somebody else which he got an RCC with at WKC


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

we are there not sure yet what we are taking, definately Marley, Dexi, Kevin, Cymro, Ffion but havent made up minds on Diesel, Aiden, Keisha, Clover, Chase and Eva !


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> we are there not sure yet what we are taking, definately Marley, Dexi, Kevin, Cymro, Ffion but havent made up minds on Diesel, Aiden, Keisha, Clover, Chase and Eva !


Go on Tashi enter the lot, you must :w00t: :hand: will you be there the thurs, would be nice to see you again!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Go on Tashi enter the lot, you must :w00t: :hand: will you be there the thurs, would be nice to see you again!


yep will be there all four days  as for entering the lot - I don't think so somehow lmao so far we have just dogs entered on pastoral and utility days, oooops forgot Shocka so terrier day as well :blush:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i haven't entered yet!!


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

im so jelous of you all . i dont have a show dog so entering that kind of show is not an option but it must be a real buzz . good luck to you all


----------



## abbieandchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Im sure to enjoy myself - I love it  - will help mum on the rescue stall inbetween handling the horros, I shall be introducing my BF into the dog show world.. Taking him to his first show  (what a show as his first)
> well done to Rhunas litter sister, do you plan to show her then?
> 
> Anyone going on 8th (toy day) come to the Chinese Crested Rescue stall and meet our crew


I'm going on the toy day so I'll pop over and say hello!

I'm so excited, my sister's wanted to go for years but this year we both have the day off so we're heading on up. Does anyone have any good recommendations for accommodation?


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

i am going on toy and on terrier days. will not show anybody, my border terrier is a pet and my show chihuahua just arriving before Crufts with others from Russia, he is too small yet. but anyway i'm sure will enjoy myself..


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

abbieandchi said:


> I'm going on the toy day so I'll pop over and say hello!
> 
> I'm so excited, my sister's wanted to go for years but this year we both have the day off so we're heading on up. Does anyone have any good recommendations for accommodation?


The Manor hotel in Mariden is lovley and only 5 mins away, The hotels right next to the NEC are quite shabby and overpriced


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've entered now 
You know , the night before lol


:lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I've just entered to lol - taking two of the ones qualified.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i entered yesterday, panic started to set in in case i couldn't get through today lol


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I've just entered and had a panic attack!!!!!  tried 3 times to get it to go through on my card and it just wasnt having it for some reason!! I checked my balance so I know there was enough money in there, GRR! :incazzato:

Anyway, problem solved, got eldest daughter to try on her card and tis gone straight through, phew! That'll teach me to leave it till last minute!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I've just entered and had a panic attack!!!!!  tried 3 times to get it to go through on my card and it just wasnt having it for some reason!! I checked my balance so I know there was enough money in there, GRR! :incazzato:
> 
> Anyway, problem solved, got eldest daughter to try on her card and tis gone straight through, phew! That'll teach me to leave it till last minute!


Hmf, I had issues with my cards as well. Not that I am entering like you guys, I am just visiting. 

Silly question: Will I need loads of cash or can I pay on my card for the numerous items that I will undoubtedly purchase.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Hmf, I had issues with my cards as well. Not that I am entering like you guys, I am just visiting.
> 
> Silly question: Will I need loads of cash or can I pay on my card for the numerous items that I will undoubtedly purchase.


I wanted to know this too!!
Naomi x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I've not entered this year, got all my boys qualified but really can't be bothered cos I know where it's going in my breed and won't waste my money just for the dogs to walk around the ring and be overlooked cos the face don't fit. My OH has booked in with his boy so I'll probably just go and watch... maybe some other breeds


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Hmf, I had issues with my cards as well. Not that I am entering like you guys, I am just visiting.
> 
> Silly question: Will I need loads of cash or can I pay on my card for the numerous items that I will undoubtedly purchase.





missnaomi said:


> I wanted to know this too!!
> Naomi x


I would take cash - some stalls let you pay on card but the vast majority don't - shopping at Crufts is very much like a market and most of the stallholders don't have card machines. I'd also recommend you draw out any cash beforehand as the cash machines in the NEC charge you a bloody fortune just for the priviledge of using them 

and also - only take what you're willing to spend, if you take extra you WILL spend it! Annnnd another thing - take your own food. The food in the NEC is ridiculously overpriced and not that good! Picnics all the way!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I'd also recommend you draw out any cash beforehand as the cash machines in the NEC charge you a bloody fortune just for the priviledge of using them


Absolutely right for all the cash machines dotted around inside the halls - but if you do find you need to draw some cash, on the piazza there is a proper bank (can't remember which one) complete with ATM cashpoint that doesn't charge anything. Also, if you need to buy cold drinks etc, there is a WH Smiths on the piazza that sells stuff at normal prices instead of the inflated ones inside the halls - and a Subway that charges regular prices.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Absolutely right for all the cash machines dotted around inside the halls - but if you do find you need to draw some cash, on the piazza there is a proper bank (can't remember which one) complete with ATM cashpoint that doesn't charge anything. Also, if you need to buy cold drinks etc, there is a WH Smiths on the piazza that sells stuff at normal prices instead of the inflated ones inside the halls - and a Subway that charges regular prices.


I'm on my 5th Crufts this time and I never knew that! Will have to keep an eye out :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I would take cash - some stalls let you pay on card but the vast majority don't - shopping at Crufts is very much like a market and most of the stallholders don't have card machines. I'd also recommend you draw out any cash beforehand as the cash machines in the NEC charge you a bloody fortune just for the priviledge of using them
> 
> and also - only take what you're willing to spend, if you take extra you WILL spend it! Annnnd another thing - take your own food. The food in the NEC is ridiculously overpriced and not that good! Picnics all the way!


 I have to say this differs considerably from my own experience, I can't remember the last time I paid cash on a stall at a show, even the small local retailers at Open shows take cards


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

swarthy said:


> I have to say this differs considerably from my own experience, I can't remember the last time I paid cash on a stall at a show, even the small local retailers at Open shows take cards


I'm glad you say that, because I am notoriously bad at carrying cash.


----------



## rowenalyon (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

Just saw your request for Crufts accommodation. I have a luxury two bedroom apartment with luxury kitchen, to let in rural Barston, five mins from NEC. Its a brand new refurb so is not online yet but if you want any further info/pix do contact me on [email protected]. Its £100 per night for 1-2 people, £140 for 2-4 and available over the Crufts show. I'm afraid no pets are allowed though. Regards, Rowena.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Regarding on the door entry, is there a limited number of tickets available? Just the general show, not specifically obedience. I might be going tomorrow but nothing's confirmed yet, fortunately I'm about an hour from the NEC so no need to arrange long trips or accommodation! 

Would I be better off pre-ordering tonight? Have never been before so am a bit nervous about the whole concept!


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

Thorne said:


> Would I be better off pre-ordering tonight? Have never been before so am a bit nervous about the whole concept!


no, its unlimited. But i would advice to pre-order because its cheaper..

was there today, love this show!!


----------

